# bradley smoker and home made jerky



## revid (Nov 26, 2016)

Recently did some  moose jerky.I ground up the meat,marinated it over night and then put it in my bradley smoker. I smoked at 175-200 degrees for about 2 hrs.The last batch I did turned out horrible. Used a couple of recipes of the net but the jerky came out crumbly! I lay strips out on a wire mesh rack with my jerky gun. Iam trying to figure out what went wrong.Did anyone have this problem? The recipe said to use 1/2 cup water per 5 lbs.Not enough cure??


----------



## stainless (Nov 27, 2016)

It sounds like it was over cooked.  I've made it before the same way but I pull it off while it is still a little moist.  I set my smoker or dehydrator at 165.


----------



## sledhead01 (Dec 6, 2016)

I would agree with Stainless and say over cooked.  I have made hundreds of pounds of ground jerky strips and it does require some baby sitting.

I have has some strips turn into jerky strip bits when they get overcooked if the racks were not rotated around through the smoke bath.  I would also suggest lower temps with your high side being 175.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 6, 2016)

Maybe let the mixture rest overnight in the fridge after mixing to allow everything to get all combined. It will be a sticky mess but that is what you want to bind it together. Cook until done and you get a nice bend but not an easy break in the strips.

Barry.


----------



## sledhead01 (Dec 6, 2016)

biteme7951 said:


> Maybe let the mixture rest overnight in the fridge after mixing to allow everything to get all combined. It will be a sticky mess but that is what you want to bind it together. Cook until done and you get a nice bend but not an easy break in the strips.
> 
> Barry.


That is what we do.  We usually mix up 25-30 lb batches and let them rest overnight in the cooler so the mix and spices can work through the entire batch.  We are not shy on the water either.













20160304_232513_017.jpg



__ sledhead01
__ Dec 6, 2016


----------



## stainless (Dec 6, 2016)

I agree to not be shy on the water.  It makes the mixing process a lot easier and it will evaporate when dehydrating or smoking.


----------

